# ? for Los Abrigados owners



## anne1125 (Dec 17, 2005)

We are possibly looking for a 2 bedroom, every other year, unit at Los Abrigados.

Can someone tell me if we have to join a club (fee?) or become a member of anything to buy here?

I was reading here that to buy at Sunterra Sedona Summit you need to buy a Sunterra membership.

We just want an every other year that we can use or trade, no points or clubs.

Thank you,

Anne


----------



## JEFF H (Dec 17, 2005)

anne1125 said:
			
		

> I was reading here that to buy at Sunterra Sedona Summit you need to buy a Sunterra membership.
> Anne



There is really no easy answer.
It all depends on the specific ownership you purchase.
some weeks were sold as just deeded weeks and others were sold as club memberships. Some owners of deeded weeks converted or upgraded to Sunterra club membership so you really have to do alot of homework and find out exactly what type of ownership the specific week your looking to purchase is.

Los Abrigados was also first sold as deeded weeks and then latter became a club membership so the same situation applies.


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks Jeff, I think I'll try Sedona Springs.

Anne


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 17, 2005)

I think you'll find it the same. I just got back from Sedona and thoroughly enjoyed the festival of lights at Los Abrigados.  If I recall correctly, the winner of the display gets a free timeshare (if that includes Club Sunterra it might be a good deal!!)  Otherwise, you might check out smartchoicetimeshares on the web. I bought both of my VOS from them.  Good people, good prices.


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nightnurse, do you know if you have to belong to Sunterra or any other club to own at Sedona Springs?

Thanks.

Anne


----------



## janmeyer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Sedona Springs ownership*

We own a two bedroom annual at Sedona Springs and do not belong to Club Sunterra or any other club.


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 19, 2005)

That's good news Jan.  We just bought at Sedona Springs!

Anne


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 19, 2005)

does anyone know why Sedona timeshare places are making it so difficult to understand what they are buying.  If we want just an every other year one bedroom to unwind -- and we are a 70--ish couple -- which place do tuggers recommend?


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 20, 2005)

Cathy, I know what you mean.  I just spent a month searching the web and checking out alot of Sedona resorts.  We decided we didn't want points or any vacation clubs.  We bought st Sedona Springs.

There's one on Bidshares.com for $1500 for a 1 bd. every other year (odd) at Villas of Sedona (next door to Sedona Springs).  Ad 108601.

Also, check out Smartchoice at www.timesharesaz.com.  They have very reasonable prices and seem to have end of year pricing going on.

Good luck.

Anne


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 20, 2005)

Anne-Welcome to Sedona Springs.  I think you'll enjoy staying there or at least enjoy good trading power.  As they said, you do not have to be a Club Sunterra owner (convert to points) but you will get some pressure to do so.  We just got back from $300 worth of pressure-my husband almost caved in. We own at The Ridge which is similarly situated.  Hope you got a good deal.


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 21, 2005)

Nightnurse, thanks for the welcome.  We don't think Sunterra would be for us.  We have 4 timeshares and hopefully that will be it.  Trading through II, RCI and SFX is enough for us.

Really looking forward to Sedona.

Anne


----------



## Mimi (Jan 7, 2006)

*Sunterra Club*

 Anne, we have 7 timeshares and use II, RCI, SFX, and Trading Places.  We are also members of Dial An Exchange, but have never traded with them.
Last time we were in Scottsdale, we purchased a membership in the Sunterra Vacation Club and then cancelled the next day after looking at the VAGUE and misleading contract.  We were told we would be able to deposit our "standard" South African and Florida resorts for Sunterra points, but the paperwork was pretty clear that only gold crown/5 star resorts were eligible for conversion.  We had no intention of giving up our Hawaii weeks to Sunterra, which is why they were so eager for us to sign.  We have had no difficulty trading into Sedona or Scottsdale (several times) with our standard resorts.


----------



## wdinner (Feb 22, 2006)

*Los Abrigados on Ebay*

For whatever reason, Los Abrigados units (and ILX for that matter) sell for very little on ebay.  I've seen 1 bedroom every year units for well less than 1K and I have seen 2 bedrooms every year for around 2K. (Prices do have seem to have inched up a bit lately though). These are excellent prices for, overall, a good resort with one of the best gyms/spas/exercise classes. 

Keep your eye out, and you can get a very nice deal.
Bill


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 23, 2006)

We have purchased through smartchoice.com  They frequently have very good deals - especially when the new ownership year starts (MF). Los Abrigados is a little dated and their one bedroom is definitely "different".  The Villas of Sedona is just ending a major updating process (end of special assessment) and is a small pleasant resort not far from Sedona Springs.


----------

